# Omega 1975 Ploprof 1000M Seamaster



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

i was under the impression that this watch was super rare, and expensive? $10,000+ Suddenly they seem to be all over ebay and around $8500.

I just won this one almost by mistake

http://tinyurl.com/384k5ud

is there something i am missing. I see Helson have done a convincing homage, is this having any kind of influence.

Are omega leaking NOS cases, i see dials are readily available and the movement is fairly common?

Well any info or informed opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It is pretty rare, but that will be a Omega restoration using new remanufactured parts, not original 1970s parts, so in my book, not NOS. I think the 'drop' in values is just a reflection of the current readjustment of values over the last couple of years.....

Very Nice watch and a great price....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jason is right, and no there are not buckets of NOS cases out there, if only there were...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now if only that had the crown in the right place - - - :lol:

*THEN* I might be persuaded to wear a Ploprof :to_become_senile:


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

I guess the fall out from omegamania is over? Speedmaster prices seem to be cooling as well. Maybe with ebay and all these forums the amount of these 'rare' watches available is becoming more apparent?

Thanks for the offer of wearing it for me Mel. I believe it's an adjustment easily made on this watch by rotating the face 180 deg and replacing!


----------

